# Essex/London/SE Meet..



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi everyone,

There is currently a monthly meet that takes place at Mizu, Brentwood where the guys sit down for something to eat. This is organised by our Essex rep Lamps and usually held on the last thursday of the month, I think.

Anyway, I was thinking of organising another meet, perhaps in the middle of the month. Something more car orientated, as for me personally I want to be stood around all the cars seeing everyones latest mods etc, not sure how anyone else feels about this? So I was thinking somewhere like a nice pub with large car park giving us the option of grabbing a drink, or even a bite to eat for those feeling peckish. Or maybe a services to give easy access and the option to go for a cruise too?

Location, dependent on those interested, would probably be one the the m25 junctions (27/28/29), or as close to, to make it easy for everyone to get to if in London/Herts/Eseex.

Let me know your thoughts,

Thanks.
Jon.


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

Would defo be up for this

Be nice to find a good old pub or something maybe as bit more quiet etc as lakeside can get a bit messy lol and saves standing around in services car park.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

reece1591 said:


> Would defo be up for this
> 
> Be nice to find a good old pub or something maybe as bit more quiet etc as lakeside can get a bit messy lol and saves standing around in services car park.


Haha yeah plenty of places along the a12/a127 off of j26 and j27.

Will try and get some more interest then arrange something.


----------



## Catman (Jul 3, 2013)

I'd be up for this, especially now the nights are getting longer.

Could try The Hare in Roxwell, decent car park and the owner is a car nut. A number of car clubs hold their monthly meets there during the evenings and also organises a Saturday morning car meet for petrolheads which attracts some very exotic machines. First one is this Saturday, well worth attending, but get there early as it gets very very busy.

http://www.pieandpintinns.co.uk/pdf/breakfastclub2014.pdf


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Im Romford but to be honest I'm not up for dinner/meet but just a meet somewhere so I'm up for that.


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Roxwell would be good not sure if the meets are still @ Mizu think they are in ingatestone not even sure if there was one in March maybe someone will be along to let us know !


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Brilliant, glad we have some interest!

When would be the best time for everyone, week night or weekend? Will get a date and location sorted once we know when is best.

The last meet was in Ingatestone but that think was temporary, Lamps has posted saying the next will be at Mizu again mid April.

Jon


----------



## TonyTJ (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi, I'm a new member and I live in Chelmsford. Would be interested in coming to the meet if it's after 19th April. Cheers TonyTJ


----------



## jedflorex (Oct 24, 2012)

I like the idea of Roxwell, it's only 10 minutes away...


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

jedflorex said:


> I like the idea of Roxwell, it's only 10 minutes away...


10 mins from Dunmow? You must be flying!


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Dunmow area here too and keen to meet new friends and TT owners. Used to meet at Mizu with old TT and have now got another. My fourth in fact


----------



## jedflorex (Oct 24, 2012)

JNmercury00 said:


> jedflorex said:
> 
> 
> > I like the idea of Roxwell, it's only 10 minutes away...
> ...


13 miles - 80% at National Speed Limit.... :wink:


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Good, more people that can attend.

I'll get a few possible locations together, including the one mentioned, see who can get to where and go from there.

Fingers crossed we can get a good little turnout 

Jon


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds good.

I'm quite flexible and can do dates after 16th April. (Subject to very erratic work)


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Guys
Just to let you know, we have a Facebook page called Audi TT Essex/Herts Posse. Please feel free to join and put any pictures or post any ideas for meets, as Lamps has said, we are all open to suggestions. We look forward to meeting you all

Sue


----------



## Rockafella1974 (Apr 7, 2014)

Im up for it!!


----------



## Rockafella1974 (Apr 7, 2014)

susicab said:


> Hi Guys
> Just to let you know, we have a Facebook page called Audi TT Essex/Herts Posse. Please feel free to join and put any pictures or post any ideas for meets, as Lamps has said, we are all open to suggestions. We look forward to meeting you all
> 
> Sue


Cant find the page... can you post a link please?


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Here you go: https://www.facebook.com/groups/816448378371871/

I've just sent a request to join.


----------



## Rockafella1974 (Apr 7, 2014)

Excellent!.. thanks for the link Tim


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

I shall join also.

Now the date for the usual Essex meet is up, I may propose a second meet, in between the existing meets.

Is everyone ok for a mid week meet? That seems to be the norm for these mini/local meets.

Jon


----------



## Jessy (Feb 11, 2009)

I just requested to add to the facebook group  always for get to look at the meets page lol x

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not an arsebook user, I assume I can follow progress here too ?

I'm ok with midweek meets but do work odd times so may not be able to attend suddenly but will do my best.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Of course, just look out for the threads like this in the Events section.

I'll Make sure I give plenty of notice.

Jon


----------



## Rockafella1974 (Apr 7, 2014)

jev said:


> I'm not an arsebook user, I assume I can follow progress here too ?
> 
> I'm ok with midweek meets but do work odd times so may not be able to attend suddenly but will do my best.


You mean you're missing out on daily weather updates, unique philosophical quotes, fashion inspiring selfies and pictures of what people had for breakfast/lunch/dinner? :lol:


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah what ever I'm sure:


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm up for this


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

Date for bluewater and I'll be there


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Id travel to bluewater 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah I would come along


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

There is a big meet in level 2 Imax car park this Saturday in Bluewater and will be held every Saturday if people want to go down was loads of cars last week


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

reece1591 said:


> There is a big meet in level 2 Imax car park this Saturday in Bluewater and will be held every Saturday if people want to go down was loads of cars last week


I was there in the qS, was another TT there's too


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

What time Saturday night cos me and my mate are going.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Can't make this Saturdays, think it kicks off around 7:30-8:00pm


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone else on here going bluewater this Saturday?


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

Eadon said:


> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a big meet in level 2 Imax car park this Saturday in Bluewater and will be held every Saturday if people want to go down was loads of cars last week
> ...


Yeah I think my mate took pic of your motor to show me I should have gone as cba last week as didn't get off work till half 8

I will be there this weekend though 

Maybe in the tt maybe not as it's for sale and got someone who wants a swap so may be in a diff car lol


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

reece1591 said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> > reece1591 said:
> ...


Come and say Hello if you ever see my car, likewise if I see your roadster, no chance in spotting you if you change it though :lol:


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Black_TT said:


> Anyone else on here going bluewater this Saturday?


There should be 2 TTs there, unsure if they are members on here though.


----------



## DnoTT (May 28, 2013)

Any more meets happening within the next few months at all? Im in Harrow and wouldn't mind popping along to a monthly meet around herts or Essex.

Dean


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

DnoTT said:


> Any more meets happening within the next few months at all? Im in Harrow and wouldn't mind popping along to a monthly meet around herts or Essex.
> 
> Dean


Nearest meet I know about is 21st June Ashford.

Link: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=641777

Unless you organise one yourself


----------

